# Lyft Driver Heat Map



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

When there is no prime time rate in force, then the map is pretty simple. (I do miss seeing the other cars on the map.) But, what I don't get is when there is a message at the top of the screen saying that there is prime time in force, often with a range given. Sometimes I can find a pink grid on the map highlighted. I assume that the PT is in effect in that area. But, there are times when I see the PT message, yet I don't see any highlighted block on the map. How the hell do I know where that PT is in effect? Am I missing something?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

It just showing you what the prime time rate would be if there were any hot zones, but there aren't any at that particular moment. 

Does the same thing on mine. 

Maybe it's supposed to get us excited lol.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

This heat map has been very frustrating for most drivers and misunderstood by many. The prime time message at the top of the screen was interpreted by many drivers as that they were in a prime time area currently. They were wondering why they weren't getting prime time credit for rides when the notice was up there when they accepted a ride.

The notice at the top just means that prime time is occurring somewhere in the marketing region. The pink squares only indicate demand and not necessarily that those areas have prime time. The darker the color the better chance that they are prime time, but not absolute (This was confirmed by someone at HQ). Therefore the thing is almost useless for anything other than seeing demand and the areas are so small that even if you were in the center of a pink square, chances are you are going to get pinged from outside that area. Prime time is determined by the riders location, not your location.

Before it seemed that the prime time areas were too large, usually encompassing the entire market region. Now they are way too small and not absolute. They really need to go to the same thing that Uber has as far as their surge zones. They also need to let the driver know whether the current request is a prime time request. Not just notifying with a text after the ride is over.


----------

